# Question about RAG



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am planning on getting a box of Ramon Allones Gigantes I wanted what has been there best year and or what year had the taste of fruits in it.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

the 02 and 04 are smoking pretty good and avilable...


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

zemekone said:


> the 02 and 04 are smoking pretty good and avilable...


How would you know? These cigars are way too big for you!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Their best year would have to be '94 for me.

Hey, you asked... :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> How would you know? These cigars are way too big for you!


:r thats why my DCs and churchills are aged cuz they are too big for me :r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> Their best year would have to be '94 for me.
> 
> Hey, you asked... :r


I dont think i would be able to get those, I have checked my sources and none have that year:mn


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Their best year would have to be '94 for me.
> 
> Hey, you asked... :r


'68 was pretty tasty too :ss. I'd look for any from 05-07


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I'd look for any from 05-07


I'd go with that, but go older if you can, of course. I had an '02 that was tremendous. The '05s are starting to come around, IMHO...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

03 or earlier are smoking nice now. This cigar needs 5 years or so to start getting good IMO. The pre-95 blend was better, but are 50.00 ea now or more if you can find them.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> How would you know? These cigars are way too big for you!


He cuts them into thirds. :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with Fred, 03's are smoking excellent right now!!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

hova45 said:


> I am planning on getting a box of Ramon Allones Gigantes I wanted what has been there best year and or what year had the taste of fruits in it.


Fruits? You want the special limited release Ramon Allones Sandía


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The 03 RAGs are smoking pretty good now. I burned through two boxes of those and one box of 98s over the summer. Good smokes!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

'94s are indeed quite good. And they can be had...provided you're willing to drop like $900 on the box of 25.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> '94s are indeed quite good. And they can be had...provided you're willing to drop like $900 on the box of 25.


Box split


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

moki said:


> Fruits? You want the special limited release Ramon Allones Sandía


Thanks Moki but I don't know the people you know buddy:tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Bump for this thread. I'm burning through an '06 and it's right on--tasty, rich, leathery, fruity, and going abfab with a Widmer Crimson Wheat this fine afternoon. Yum...


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

zemekone said:


> :r thats why my DCs and churchills are aged cuz they are too big for me :r


 If their too much for you send them over to me. I'm sure that I could handle them.:ss:tu:dr


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

2005 was a great year.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've had construction and burn issues with all the 06 RAGs I've tried. The 05s are very very good and still available.


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

I smoked an 07 last month, and was very surprised of how well it smoked for being young.


----------

